# Holding back too much



## SacredCoconut (Jan 29, 2013)

So i have been training shotokan for about 2 months. I think i'm holding back too much when practisin with partner, and this makes them feel little wasted. I asume this would be normal for people starting out, but i was wondering is there something to help with this, or does it just go awey with more practice.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 29, 2013)

What do you mean "holding back."  Do you mean that you aren't providing good attacks to them when practicing various drills or something similar?  

Honestly with beginners you get the full range from "way way too much energy" to "too timid to punch someone."  You are probably just afraid of hurting someone, you will get better, but it is cheating your training partners if you aren't a good uke for them


----------



## SacredCoconut (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah prety much. I stop punch or kick before target, because i don't have confidence in my control.


----------



## Uncle (Jan 29, 2013)

It's just something you have to learn. As your coordination gets better you'll be able to provide them with more precise and powerful attacks while keeping things safe.

Just keep in mind that it is not only an opportunity for them to react against you. It is an opportunity for you to practice and improve your technique so while you're throwing strikes at them try to focus on improving your accuracy and coordination. Through these things power will come as you improve.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 29, 2013)

It's not cheating your partners so don't worry about that. You are learning as Uncle says, it will come with practice. If someone is sparring with you they are aware of what rank you are and will act accordingly. If it's a grade several above yours they won't feel cheated if you don't stretch them, they know that's not your 'job' at this time. If it's a grade similiar to yours it's still not your 'job' to be a good 'partner' for them, you are all learning therefore you will be just the partner they need and they will be the partner you need. Relax and enjoy your learning, that's all you have to do at this stage of your training.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 29, 2013)

SacredCoconut said:


> Yeah prety much. I stop punch or kick before target, because i don't have confidence in my control.



The quickest and easiest fix for this is to slow down.  Concentrate on proper form, technique, and follow through.  Your partner needs to avoid the trap of moving faster than you do, but this will allow both of you to concentrate on developing control, and confidence in what you're doing without developing bad habits of missing or pulling your punches.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 29, 2013)

SacredCoconut said:


> Yeah prety much. I stop punch or kick before target, because i don't have confidence in my control.


Have you considered asking if the other guy cares? Because some wont. Punches dont hurt.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ask your instructor, he/she is the one watching you, who knows the other students and knows how much or how little you know. Your instructor will know how you are doing and will show you what you need to know. You shouldn't be worrying about being a good partner at this point, you need to concentrate on what you are doing rather than worrying about what your partner thinks of you. As I said - ask your instructor!


----------

